
Why Use Terraform - devopsify
https://robertnorthard.com/why-use-terraform/
======
jimmyvalmer
In 2016, I was presented with a terraform deployment. The leaky abstraction,
the bugs, and the missing implementations of newer AWS features were brutal. I
can't comment on TF in 2019, but that experience turned me off to non-native
languages (saltstack was another source of "why, g*d, why?") forever.

